# How do you find your car rentals?



## Quilter (May 13, 2017)

I don't often rent a car.

I've used Costco, Auto Europe, Avis directly.

Recently I rented a car while reserving flights on Southwest.

My question is based mainly on trying to find ways to get the most out of my rental.   Like miles from a favored airline and good rate.

Does anyone have a great formula they use for their car rentals?

Thanks


----------



## ace2000 (May 13, 2017)

Not a formula, but I use this site to get the latest deals.    

http://www.rentalcarperks.com/avisdeal.php?gclid=CJKTxpnJ0skCFQEIaQod2SkGcQ


----------



## dioxide45 (May 13, 2017)

I have found that airmiles from car rentals is usually not a great perk. Most rental companies tack on a fee in order to earn the miles and thus it wipes out any actual benefit.


----------



## Icc5 (May 13, 2017)

We book cars thru sites that don't charge in advance then go to Autoslash and put the same information in.  They usually find a much cheaper price and will cancel the original if I want.  Perk is the savings and free service.


----------



## DaveNV (May 13, 2017)

I usually start as early as possible with finding the lowest rate for my needs, and use it after the fact to compare rates from other rental companies, switching out reservations as I go.  Air miles for me aren't a big thing, because I don't accrue enough of them to make much difference when I need to use them. As mentioned, most companies tack on a fee to earn them, which offsets anything earned.  Price is a much bigger factor for me.  The rest is a toss up.

My next rental is this coming weekend, when I'm renting an intermediate car as a two-week, one-way from Denver to Phoenix. My out-the-door price is $344 for the 14-day period, including all taxes, free mileage, and an extra driver.  I just checked, and today's rate for the same car is over $2600.  Ouch!! That sort of savings completely offsets anything I've ever found in a perk from an agency.

Dave


----------



## linsj (May 13, 2017)

After poor experiences with other companies, I've stuck with National, which lets me choose what I want from the lot at most airports. So I can get an SUV for the cost of an intermediate car. Plus their service is great. With a couple of discount codes I got from FlyerTalk, I rarely see a cheaper price if I bother to check other places, including autoslash and Costco. And I accumulate free days. 

The fee for miles or hotel points from car rentals is more than buying the same number outright.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 13, 2017)

AutoSlash Dot Com. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## VegasBella (May 13, 2017)

I usually check Costo and then also double check the prices on a few agency websites. The thing I like about Costco is that part of the agreement includes a second driver, which isn't always allowed when you book from the agencies directly.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 13, 2017)

Auto Slash and Car Rentals.com. I also check the car rental companies' websites.


----------



## Quilter (May 13, 2017)

Wow!  You all are great!   I have lots of ideas to work with.   Thank you!!!


----------



## WalnutBaron (May 14, 2017)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Hotwire. If you don't care which car rental company you work with (and they're always one of the majors), the rates are usually excellent and I've often been given nearly new cars. I also advocate starting early, well before your actual trip.


----------



## mdurette (May 14, 2017)

I start at www.carrentalsavers.com and find the lowest price.  Then I book directly with the car rental company.    I then frequently recheck pricing as the trip nears and rebook the rental if prices go down.


----------



## "Roger" (May 14, 2017)

I confess I am not one of those who shops around for the best price. I stick with one company (Avis in this case) having joined their preferred program. The advantage is that I don't have to stop and wait in line at a reception desk. The car rental will be posted on a board and I just walk straight to the car and drive away. Maybe not the lowest rate, but saves time and frustration.


----------



## Luanne (May 14, 2017)

"Roger" said:


> I confess I am not one of those who shops around for the best price. I stick with one company (Avis in this case) having joined their preferred program. The advantage is that I don't have to stop and wait in line at a reception desk. The car rental will be posted on a board and I just walk straight to the car and drive away. Maybe not the lowest rate, but saves time and frustration.


I've joined several rental car programs just for this reason.  So then, when I find the lowest price, usually through Costco, I can select that and still get the benefit of being a member.


----------



## taterhed (May 14, 2017)

I second and third the following:  COSTCO -------> make reservation with your favorite company (Avis, National etc...) then ------>  Autoslash  (they'll automatically monitor and offer lower rates if available.)

The great thing about using Costco/Autoslash is that YOU choose the company, size etc....  You can use any valid discount codes to start the reservation and you get to keep using your membership (Avis etc...) including priority or VIP 'fast' programs.  It's a win win.


----------



## Dori (May 14, 2017)

We usually rent through the SW site. I book early and keep checking, often cancelling and rebooking as many as 5 or 6 times. We have used Costco in the past, but we let our membership lapse when all the kids moved out, and I didn't need to shop in such large quantities.
Happy hunting!

Dori


----------



## Quilter (May 16, 2017)

taterhed said:


> I second and third the following:  COSTCO -------> make reservation with your favorite company (Avis, National etc...) then ------>  Autoslash  (they'll automatically monitor and offer lower rates if available.)
> 
> The great thing about using Costco/Autoslash is that YOU choose the company, size etc....  You can use any valid discount codes to start the reservation and you get to keep using your membership (Avis etc...) including priority or VIP 'fast' programs.  It's a win win.



I have booked 2 of my 3 rentals directly through Autoslash.   They ask what programs you belong to and I checked the boxes for AAA and Costco.

How do you go about doing what you propose above?   I mean how do you go to Costco and then switch to Autoslash?

Thank you again for all the advice.


----------



## Luanne (May 16, 2017)

Quilter said:


> How do you go about doing what you propose above?   I mean how do you go to Costco and then switch to Autoslash?


What I've done is get a quote from Costco, then go into Autoslash and enter the information about that quote to see if they can get the car at a better price.

With Autoslash you can either have them look for the best price upfront (and when they find it they'll continue to monitor THAT quote to see if something cheaper comes up) OR you can have them track an existing rental.  Just click the tab on their home page, either "Get a Quote" or "Track a Rental".


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 16, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Hotwire. If you don't care which car rental company you work with (and they're always one of the majors), the rates are usually excellent and I've often been given nearly new cars. I also advocate starting early, well before your actual trip.


Last time I went with Hotwire for car rental, I got Hertz.  At the Orlando airport's Hertz counter, the line of people waiting went all the way through the double-back maze & all the way out into the airport walkway area.  It was 90+ minutes before I got my turn.  The Hertz delay made me miss a timeshare meeting that was a main reason for being in town.  (I got to the next day's follow-up meeting OK, but still . . . )  

As a result of that experience, I am not only soured on Hertz, I am also shunning all pay-ahead car rental reservations.  If I had not paid in advance via Hotwire that time, I could have ducked the overcrowded Hertz counter & gone with any of the several competing companies where there were no lines at the counters.  

Live & learn. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Luanne (May 16, 2017)

I currently have a rental for an intermediate SUV on Maui for March, 2018.  It's with Alamo through Costco.  Due to this discussion I decided to put in a request with Autoslash as well.  They came back with quotes, through Priceline.  The quotes were less, and the least expensive was with Hertz.  I couldn't find any information anywhere stating if that quote included an additional driver so I set up a chat with Priceline. They informed me that I wouldn't find out if an additional driver was included until I picked up the car!  I had been burned by Priceline in the past and decided I did not want Autoslash to provide me with additional quotes from Priceline.  Bottom line is I was informed by Autoslash that ALL car rental companies charge for an additional driver.  Excuse me, but through Costco they do not.  I have an upcoming rental with Hertz through Autoslash this Fall, but it's only for 3 days so if they pull the charge for the additional driver crap we'll just have dh do the driving during that time.


----------



## Quilter (May 17, 2017)

Both of my rentals have gone down in price since I booked with autoslash


----------



## Luanne (May 17, 2017)

Quilter said:


> Both of my rentals have gone down in price since I booked with autoslash


Well, that's what you hope will happen.

Do you need a second driver?  As I found out it appears that most autoslash rentals don't cover that.  The only way it might is if you indicated you have a Costco membership and they are able to use that when finding the lowest price.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 18, 2017)

Luanne said:


> Well, that's what you hope will happen.
> 
> Do you need a second driver?  As I found out it appears that most autoslash rentals don't cover that.  The only way it might is if you indicated you have a Costco membership and they are able to use that when finding the lowest price.


I don't think the rate would necessarily include a second driver unless the lower rate that they found was with the Costco code. However, they probably aren't likely to try hard to find you alower rate with Costco, they get their income from the car rental companies. They want to find the best rate where they can get the comission. They likely wouldn't earn that with the Costco codes that include the additional driver.


----------



## Luanne (May 18, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't think the rate would necessarily include a second driver unless the lower rate that they found was with the Costco code. However, they probably aren't likely to try hard to find you alower rate with Costco, they get their income from the car rental companies. They want to find the best rate where they can get the comission. They likely wouldn't earn that with the Costco codes that include the additional driver.


When I was communicating with someone from autoslash he did find a Costco rate, but it wasn't their cheapest.  The cheaper ones did not include the second driver.


----------



## Quilter (May 18, 2017)

Luanne said:


> Well, that's what you hope will happen.
> 
> Do you need a second driver?  As I found out it appears that most autoslash rentals don't cover that.  The only way it might is if you indicated you have a Costco membership and they are able to use that when finding the lowest price.



With those 2 reservations it would be nice but not absolutely necessary.   One is with Hertz and we are both Gold.   I'll do a chat with autoslash and ask what my options are.    The other with Thrifty.

Yesterday I used autoslash for a rental in Italy.   It came back through priceline with Hertz and less than Auto Europe which is where I usually book my Europe cars.

I still have another reservation to make one way from NYC in August (to bring home the little doggie mentioned in another thread).


----------



## Quilter (May 23, 2017)

The car I got for Italy through Autoslash (Priceline) has sent me this email:

*Your car is unprotected*
Add collision coverage for $11/day
_Offer expires 09/04/17 at 04:00 AM EST_





 Primary Coverage with $0 Deductible





 Up to $50,000 for Repair Costs





 Free Cancellation Until Pick-up
EUR 268.63 ($297.74)


Because I also looked at rates through AutoEurope they have sent me an email saying they have insurance included in their rate:

Inclusive Rate w/ Deductible Includes
- On Airport
- Pick-Up Full & Return Full
- Value Added Tax (VAT) 
- Liability Insurance 
- Fire Insurance 
- Collision Damage Waiver (CDW) - with deductible 
- Theft Protection (TP) - with deductible 
- Roadside Assistance
- Unlimited Miles
$322.96 USD

I don't know how to tell if the AutoEurope is the better deal.   Can someone help?

I will pay for the car with my Chase Sapphire Reserve which has a good insurance policy.


----------



## Jimster (May 23, 2017)

I just press the remote and listen for the horn.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 23, 2017)

Quilter said:


> I will pay for the car with my Chase Sapphire Reserve which has a good insurance policy.


Credit card CDW coverage only kicks in if you decline all other insurance that is offered through the car rental agency. So if they are including CDW in your rate, it doesn't really matter what credit card you use to pay for the rental.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 23, 2017)

I am embarrassed to say that I have too many RCI points and have been pretty much stuck using RCI Points for car rentals lately.  But it's better than losing the points, and the prices are competitive.  My points are around .009 each, so if a car rental is 50,000 points, I pay $450.  We are on Kauai currently and have a car rented for about 55,000 points, 16 days.  The $25 transaction fee I pay is a nonsense fee, that's for sure.  

The Chase portal has been great for car rentals and is consistently lower than Costco.


----------



## Quilter (May 23, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Credit card CDW coverage only kicks in if you decline all other insurance that is offered through the car rental agency. So if they are including CDW in your rate, it doesn't really matter what credit card you use to pay for the rental.



Dioxide would you'll favor the Priceline or auto Europe rental?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 24, 2017)

Quilter said:


> Dioxide would you'll favor the Priceline or auto Europe rental?


I have no experience through either. I have also only rented one car in Europe, on the island of Rhodes Greece. I would think if you are going to take up CDW outside of your credit card, it would be easiest and best to do so with the actual rental car agency. What I have found with places like Expedia and Priceline is that they sell a separate CDW policy that is in no way associated with the car rental company. Some have found this to be a pain in places like Mexico where the rental car agency doesn't recognize it or wants to charge a huge hold to the credit card since the CDW is not associated with them. I don't know how this works in Europe.

Also, if your CDW is a separate policy and there is any damage to the car, the car rental company will charge your card and it is up to you to go to whoever sold the CDW and seek reimbursement. This is different than CDW bought directly through the rental car company where if you buy their CDW, you just walk away once the car is returned.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 25, 2017)

The one time we went to Europe- Scotland- we decided to rent directly through Hertz and got all the insurance through them to cover everything. Reserved on-line. We didn't want to fool around in a foreign country just for a few extra bucks. Worth the peace of mind.


----------



## Quilter (May 25, 2017)

I went with Auto Europe quote.  They are recommended by Karen Brown.  We've used them several times and it's always been fine.  

The autoslash quote from Priceline didn't feel comfortable.  

Thanks for the thoughts and discussion


----------



## JudyH (May 26, 2017)

I always book thru autoslash.com and the price always drops significantly.


----------



## uop1497 (May 27, 2017)

I am looking to book rental car for our  coming trip in Switzerland. I checked Costco website and it does not do booking out of US country. 
have anyone use Auto Europe.com  or autoslash.com to book car rental.  Can you please share your experience. 

It seems the pricing is cheaper vs direct booking with Hertz or Avis.

Thank you


----------



## rabbitt9 (Aug 4, 2019)

Quilter said:


> I don't often rent a car.
> 
> I've used Costco, Auto Europe, Avis directly.
> 
> ...


Most major car rental brands provide discount codes to user groups - Avis AWD#s, Budget BCD#'s and Hertz CDP#'s.   Some Car Rental aggregator's list all the discount codes.  RentalPerks lists all of the above and other brands.
*
AVIS  - 25% OFF*
https://rentalperks.com/discounts/avis

*BUDGET  - 25% OFF*
https://rentalperks.com/discounts/budget

*HERTZ  - 25% OFF*
https://rentalperks.com/discounts/hertz

Good luck!


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Aug 4, 2019)

AwayWeGo said:


> Last time I went with Hotwire for car rental, I got Hertz.  At the Orlando airport's Hertz counter, the line of people waiting went all the way through the double-back maze & all the way out into the airport walkway area.  It was 90+ minutes before I got my turn.  The Hertz delay made me miss a timeshare meeting that was a main reason for being in town.  (I got to the next day's follow-up meeting OK, but still . . . )
> 
> As a result of that experience, I am not only soured on Hertz, I am also shunning all pay-ahead car rental reservations.  If I had not paid in advance via Hotwire that time, I could have ducked the overcrowded Hertz counter & gone with any of the several competing companies where there were no lines at the counters.
> 
> Live & learn.



Not sure why that should particularly sour you on Hertz.  It would certainly sour me on Hotwire.  I have seen line-ups like that at most major rental counters in high-volume places like Orlando and Las Vegas, especially when multiple, large aircraft have just landed.  While it is difficult to staff for exceptional volumes, 90+ minutes is certainly unacceptable.

It is one of the reasons I maintain Hertz Gold membership through CAA/AAA.  I have encountered line-ups like that in Las Vegas, Hawaii and even in London, UK.  The advantage of Gold membership is that my name and stall are up on the board.  I go straight to the car (and can even pick a different vehicle), load in my bags and head out.  As a Gold member I also seem to get great service when needed.

The various discounts I get usually mean that my price is competitive with other websites, especially if I book it far enough in advance.  The second driver is always free and the reservation is not prepaid so I can cancel at any time.  Even if I could get a slightly lower price somewhere I would not likely use it.  The convenience and hassle-free factor is more important.


----------



## bbodb1 (Aug 4, 2019)

I see this thread came back after a bit of a hiatus but in reading through it, I noticed that even then there was a lot of mention about AutoSlash.
For what ever reasons, my experience with Auto Slash has been very disappointing.  I've turned in a few car rentals for monitoring on Auto Slash but I have yet to see any reduction (lower price) found by Auto Slash.  I've actually had better luck at dropping my rental rate by periodically reshopping the same rental with the same vendor as the rental time gets nearer and the vendor runs various promotions.  I've had this approach work with Avis and Hertz FWIW.

But to be fair, I do not rent all that often.....

It doesn't take all that long to periodically reshop a rental for better terms or conditions....


----------



## A.Win (Aug 4, 2019)

I haven't tried Turo but want to. I think Turo and Enterprise are excellent choices when picking up outside of the airport. Turo is like AirBNB for cars.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 4, 2019)

I don't know how anything can beat Costco. I know I  always get the best price from them.  I just got a premium for 13 days on Maui for $512. I'm leaving for Maui next Sunday so it is last minute but it saved me $250 from price that held consistent until this week.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 4, 2019)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I don't know how anything can beat Costco. I know I  always get the best price from them.  I just got a premium for 13 days on Maui for $512. I'm leaving for Maui next Sunday so it is last minute but it saved me $250 from price that held consistent until this week.


AutoSlash can beat Costco.


----------



## Tfish (Aug 6, 2019)

I've had good luck bidding Priceline in the past.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 6, 2019)

Tfish said:


> I've had good luck bidding Priceline in the past.


I don't like bidding with Priceline any more because I don't like paying upfront with no ability to cancel.


----------

